# 2015 Altima Water/Flooding Issue



## DominicanLu (Jul 10, 2016)

I got stuck going down a street that had a huge puddle and no way to turn around. When I hit the puddle water was gushing in from under the dash it seemed. It would not stop and I was worried about getting bogged down so I kept pressing on. Long story short, inside the vehicle, at the base of the steering column there is a rubber piece that fits around the steering column, and plugs the hole there to keep the outside out. It is held in place with a grey ratchet clip. I think from the sudden hit of water it damaged it to where it now won't stay on. Living in the South, it rains daily in the summer, and literally any puddle could pop that thing off and some are unavoidable, or the road will just generally have a lot of water on it. Does anyone know what this part is called? I've been looking everywhere I can think of and searching different ways, but cannot seem to find it. Steering column firewall boot is my best description of it.


----------

